# Condiments and Additions to Hot Dogs - What's your story?



## noboundaries (Jun 7, 2021)

I just looked at 

 chopsaw
's mouthwatering hot dog thread. Then on the TV, there's a TARGET ad with someone putting ketchup on a dog in a bun. Man, that's just wrong, but to each their own. 

As a kid, and not knowing better, I put anything and everything on a hot dog, including ketchup. My folks were Italian sausage eaters with sauce and roasted peppers, so hot dogs were just for us kids. We received no hot dog construction advice at all. In fact, I can't remember eating a hot dog before the age of 9 when dad got his first backyard grill. Then it was pretty regular during the summers. Hot dogs were for all the kids; adults got the grilled sausages and added sauce and peppers. 

I never really cared for hot dogs much as I grew through my teens and college because I just threw everything on them by habit. The flavors just clashed, and I rarely ate them.  Then in my mid 20's I married a German. Man, did I get a hot dog education the first time she saw me dress a dog. Mustard only. Chopped onions and sweet pickle relish are fine, but ketchup? That's was a deal-breaker if I wanted to stay married. (Kidding...I think). 

And she was so right. Once I tossed the red kiddie crack, the world of dogs opened up to me. Mustard, chopped onions, occasionally sweet relish, and every once in a while, some fantastic kraut or pickled red onions make for a perfect dog.  Chili? It has its place, but it has to be cooked for so long the ground beef has lost all structure, and the red fat soaks deep into the bun. It needs to have a creamy texture that is sweet, salty, with a bit of a bite. Add chopped onions and shredded sharp cheddar to build a stairway to mouthwatering heaven.  I've yet to find a place like that here out West. 

So, I just had to rant after seeing Chop's delicious creation and that stupid TARGET commercial. If you are a ketchup/dog person, well, good for you. 

Share your favorite toppings and additions for hot dogs. We might get some new ideas!

Enjoy your dogs,

Ray


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm a heathen as far hot dogs go. Just really uncivilized.  I can eat it plain, mustard, ketchup, fine toppings. My only requirement is that it be a good quality dog!
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 7, 2021)

I’m a ketchup dog person, with mustard. Once side of the dog ketchup, one side mustard. However, I’m not picky. I like all dogs: chili dogs…mustard and pickle relish….mustard n sauerkraut….but if I had to pick my favorite….

I grew up in a suburb south of Chicago, so Chicago dogs are my favorite. (Authentic Chicago dogs.)


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 7, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I'm a heathen as far hot dogs go. Just really uncivilized.  I can eat it plain, mustard, ketchup, fine toppings. My only requirement is that it be a good quality dog!
> Jim


I agree. A good all beef dog. We buy Nathan’s!


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Large Boars Head dogs.   Mustard, Onions, Cole Slaw.  Perfect dog


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 7, 2021)

I don't always eat hot dogs.  
But when I do, they're stuffed with kraut and drenched with a nice spicey stone ground brown. 

Ketchup on a dog is sacrilege.  
Just kidding.  If ketchup is what some folks like then so be it. 

BBQ sauce...


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Man, that's just wrong, but to each their own.


I'm with ya . No way . Not for me . My German grandma had " wieners " at almost every meal . No matter what else was served . Natural cased in large sheep casings ( I didn't know that then of course ) MUSTARD only . 
She would bring a pot of water to a boil , turn the heat off , dogs went in and the lid went on . Kraut and mustard on the table . I did not like them then , but what I wouldn't give to revisit it now . Always toasted the buns , and had potato pancakes . Made her own kraut too . Back then I wanted nothing to do with that . 
Now , I used to take kraut in my lunch and just eat it with a fork out of the jar . 
Sausage , plain , mustard or mustard and kraut . I do like coleslaw on them sometimes , but not on a good quality wiener .


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 7, 2021)

I like ketchup on my dogs, along w mustard, chili and cheese. Pile all that on top of a stack of tater tots, good eats right there.

 I also have hatch chile bacon ranch sauce that goes well on a dog


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 7, 2021)

Things that I like on my hot dog, but not necessarily all at once, are homemade slaw, mustard, kraut, homemade pimento cheese, relish, homemade chili, onions, Texas Pete. I grew up having to eat boiled hot dogs, NEVER AGAIN. Grill, griddle, or skillet seared hard to the crusty/crispy stage, but not boiled. Good buns are are just as important as a good quality dog. Don't give me a Nathan's on a Walmart bun.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Ketchup and chili. Real hot dog chili.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

Never boil a hot dog . The way I described above is way different than boiling .


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 7, 2021)

My favorite toppings in order would be mustard, but I prefer a spicy mustard.  Next would be mustard and either grilled onions or fresh onions.  Third would be mustard and kraut, but I really like kraut on brats. And forth would be  mustard, chili, and raw onions (and maybe peppers) on top.

When Sunday pot lucks were still allowed I would sign up to bring what I called Chicago Dogs, but this really translated into beef Ballpark dogs, cooked in beer and smoked to make them red and snappy.  We would bring 5 or 6 condiments and let people build their own.  It was fun watching people build plain dogs or ones piled high.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

I grew up on dogs with either ketchup, mustard and sauerkraut or bbq sauce.  I love them with chili, cheese , onion and mustard too.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

Stadium mustard.  I order it by the case .


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 7, 2021)

Roller dogs, soft steamed buns, yellow mustard, and pungent chopped onions fermenting on the bar all afternoon were both a delicacy and essential sustenance at bars on Naval Air Station Cubi Point, P.I. 25 cents a piece. If you mentioned Cubi Dogs to any WestPac Navy pilot, their mouth would water.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Stadium mustard.  I order it by the case .


A++++ best hands down. It’s a staple at all Cleveland sporting events.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

The guy that helped me run the bigger jobs used to go to different stadiums to watch a Cards game . He came back from a Reds and Cards game with some of it . We have ordered it ever since . What's the other one Berks ? Or Bertmans ?


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> The guy that helped me run the bigger jobs used to go to different stadiums to watch a Cards game . He came back from a Reds and Cards game with some of it . We have ordered it ever since . What's the other one Berks ? Or Bertmans ?


Bertmans is what we use , it’s at all the Cleveland venues. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ea...6148/cleveland-brown-mustard-stadium-ballpark


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 7, 2021)

Currywurst ?

A fast food dish of *German* origin  consisting of steamed, and fried pork sausage (Bratwurst_?_) typically cut into bite-sized chunks and seasoned with curry *ketchup*


----------



## motocrash (Jun 7, 2021)

For the record, I _was_ a mustard only guy. I was at a cookout and the Black Pepper Parmesan was on the table, I squeezed some on my finger to taste and wow, squeezed it on a dog and WOW! I have since tried the Cheesy Bacon with the same wow factor. Modern living through science and chemicals


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 7, 2021)

I have always loved hot dogs.
A toastie doggie is still a comfort food  from school food days.  Ketchup (catsup?) was the only offered condiment back then.  Now, I prefer mustard with a little ketchup.
My favorite hot dogs come from Costco.  I don't remember the brand from the early days, but the Kirkland brand dinner franks are top notch.

Now a good bratwurst demands fried sauerkraut and mustard only.  I tried ketchup once and it really sucked


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 7, 2021)

Hotdogs are so simple but so difficult. The lower quality the dog, the lower the quality of the topping and more toppings. The better the dog, the less and higher quality the topping.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 7, 2021)

Love Hot Dogs most any way. Spicy Mustard and Kraut always.  Sometimes add shredded cheddar and Bacon.
Hash Browns too once in a while.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 7, 2021)

Have to say when I was a kid I ate so many hot dogs I got to a point I couldn't stand them anymore.  Then when I was in younger years of high school dad got a job in a packing plant... got a tour, if most people ever seen them made they would never touch them again! But during busy seasons,  two frozen dogs nuked and on slices of bread with...yes ketchup,  took about 1 1/2 minutes. Tasty? No! But a quick filler for the belly, yes.

Now fast forward many years, still like a dog with chili, relish, and onions. But since becoming a member of the forums, I should really try to find some good quality dogs and give them a try!  But no kraut for me please!

Ryan


----------



## shoebe (Jun 7, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Bertmans is what we use , it’s at all the Cleveland venues. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ea...6148/cleveland-brown-mustard-stadium-ballpark


Tried to order some from Amazon, but would not get it until mid August.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

shoebe said:


> Tried to order some from Amazon, but would not get it until mid August.


How much was it on Amazon? Around $3.30 a bottle at Kroger on Ohio


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2021)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> I also have hatch chile bacon ranch sauce that goes well on a dog





GonnaSmoke said:


> homemade pimento





motocrash said:


> For the record, I _was_ a mustard only guy. I was at a cookout and the Black Pepper Parmesan was on the table, I squeezed some on my finger to taste and wow, squeezed it on a dog and WOW! I have since tried the Cheesy Bacon with the same wow factor. Modern living through science and chemicals
> View attachment 499298


You all gave some GREAT ideas. I just made pimento cheese two days ago. Might have to buy some dogs tomorrow!

And homemade onion-bacon relish with country brown mustard. Man oh man. That would send my sweet n' salty taste buds into overdrive. Might be worth a try!


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 8, 2021)

Why the ketchup hate, can't we all get along! lol
  I will put ketchup on an all beef dog but after that it's mustard and that's it. No chili, kraut, onions etc. just mustard. But I only eat quality dogs so they don't need much help in the flavor department.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 8, 2021)

I like a good Michigan sauce or just plain ketchup. 

Not sure if this fall into the condiment category but here's my favorite dogs:
Hollowed out and back filled with some smoked cheddar







Then wrapped in bacon. 






Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2021)

Only Natural Casing Hot Dogs, Griddle cooked in Bacon Grease till brown and casing just begins to split.
Most commonly topped in one of 4 ways but looking at option.

ONIONS Only. Very Finely minced, preferably the day ahead to mellow, uncovered in the refer.

Onions, Yellow Mustard, Dill Pickle Spear. This was made famous in NJ at a place in the tiny northern town of Buttzville, named Hot Dog Johnny's est. 1944.

Onions, Yellow Mustard and Texas Weiner Sauce (Chili) Just called Texas Weiners in NJ. They can be had at various Texas Weiner Shops to area Diners.

And the most elaborate,  the N. Central NJ area Famous Italian Hot Dog! A  Pocket Bread made from Pizza Dough, filled with Spicy Brown Mustard, 2 Hot Dogs, Fried Bell Peppers and Onions, crowned with a pile of Deep Fried Potatoes or French Fries, Ketchup optional! ☺ There were several places back in the 70's The best known, to this day is Jimmy Buff's.



noboundaries said:


> it has to be cooked for so long the ground beef has lost all structure



The Secret to that Smooth, Fine Grained Chili...The Beef is added directly to the Water/Liquid, WITHOUT Browning first.  The meat gets Mashed and Stirred in to break the strands the grinder formed. It's then simmered to the desired thickness. A little Beef Base and Kitchen Bouquet gives back the browned beef flavor and color. The Chili cooks much faster with a great result...JJ
.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Only Natural Casing Hot Dogs, Griddle cooked in Bacon Grease till brown and casing just begins to split.
> Most commonly topped in one of 4 ways but looking at option.
> 
> ONIONS Only. Very Finely minced, preferably the day ahead to mellow, uncovered in the refer.
> ...


OMG!  I totally forgot about Jimmy Buff's.  They were the absolute best of all time.  I'm ashamed as a Jerseyan that I forgot.  Thanks JJ for the reminder.  It's not authentic if the oil isn't dripping out of the bread, lol.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 8, 2021)

Split, deep fried and put on a toasted english hot dog roll with ketchup, mustard, and dill relish. Or a curry dog. White hog dog fried or grilled then on a bun with ketchup and curry powder.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> You all gave some GREAT ideas. I just made pimento cheese two days ago. Might have to buy some dogs tomorrow!


Here's another one for ya . 
I worked with a guy from Arkansas that put peanut butter on hot dogs .
He swore but it . I never tied it .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Here's another one for ya .
> I worked with a guy from Arkansas that put peanut butter on hot dogs .
> He swore but it . I never tied it .


I think I might know him………..

(Banjo playing in the background)


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 8, 2021)

NB, Everything and anything on a dog for me, it just has to be a quality  store bought dog or a venison dog!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> A++++ best hands down. It’s a staple at all Cleveland sporting events.





jcam222 said:


> Bertmans is what we use , it’s at all the Cleveland venues.


I haven't had Bertmans yet , just the Authentic Stadium . I get it through Amazon , but it comes out of Illinois . 
Good stuff either way . I think next order I'll get the Bertmans Ballpark .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

MLB Hot Dog & Sausage Guide | NHDSC
					

Hot dogs and sausages are the perennial MVP of concession stands at Major League ballparks across the country. Fans return each year to enjoy their classic favorites and to try new—often over-the-top, but always delicious - creations. We’ve compiled this guide featuring some of this year’s most...




					www.hot-dog.org
				



I thought this was interesting , and fits this thread pretty good . 
Captions are under the pics .


----------



## xray (Jun 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Only Natural Casing Hot Dogs, Griddle cooked in Bacon Grease till brown and casing just begins to split.
> Most commonly topped in one of 4 ways but looking at option.
> 
> ONIONS Only. Very Finely minced, preferably the day ahead to mellow, uncovered in the refer.
> ...



I enjoy mustard, onion and a sliced dill pickle on mine instead of sweet relish. This is my favorite way to go. Hotdog Johnny’s turned me onto this....don’t forget the Fresh Buttermilk when you go! I’m about an hour away. I need to get there again this summer.

I also like a bacon and cheese dog on a toasted bun. Jimmy’s Quick Lunch in Hazleton PA does this with American cheese toasted on a bun and then adding the sliced bacon with the dog.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 8, 2021)

Nothing like a Saugy with brown mustard,raw red onion and sweet relish on a toasted bun.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Here's another one for ya .
> I worked with a guy from Arkansas that put peanut butter on hot dogs .
> He swore but it . I never tied it .


I make my own peanut butter, but putting it on a hot dog never crossed my mind. My brain keeps slamming the mental taste test door whenever I try to imagine it. 

That said, about 15 years ago we were desert sightseeing out of Ridgecrest, CA. There was a pizza place that served a house special that included peanut butter as one of the ingredients. Big table discussion whether to order it or not.  We gave it a try after the hostess said the flavor was both surprisingly delicious and addictive. She was half right. Everyone thought it was interesting but not something we had to have again.

I'll be buying some Nathan's dogs on my next trip to the store. And dang it! Once grilled, I won't be able to stop myself from snipping off an end and trying it with a spoon tip of peanut butter. Thanks Chop.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> snipping off an end and trying it with a spoon tip of peanut butter. Thanks Chop.


He said something about the dog being hot enough to melt the peanut butter . 
I don't know , seems weird but makes me think Thai food .


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 8, 2021)

I am with all the other hot dog hedons,  maybe worse as while I much prefer Nathan's will not turn down an Oscar Meyer; IMO the flavor simply works well with just about anything. Hence I love a Seattle Dog with cream cheese and jalapenos (cilantro with those too, cant remember if that is standard); Love a chili/coney dog and carolina dog; New York kraut dogs; both the newer Chicago dragged through the garden and old french fry Depression dogs.. etc.

A restaurant here, Iron Barley, wound up on one of the food shows (i believe a guy fieri, but maybe a man vs food?) for their Monte Cristo Dog. Exactly as it sounds like- strawberry jam, swiss cheese, two real good dogs served with a pickle on the side. I would question anyone's judgement that tried it and did not acknowledge that the flavor combo worked, LOL.

[The above dog, to the best of my memory, had some butt ham/bacon, pickles, kraut, at least yellow mustard, kalamata olives, and a whole lotta pepper and sesame seeds. Tangy briny and delicious]


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jun 8, 2021)

Chili cheese with Ketchup. Mustard and Onion


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> He said something about the dog being hot enough to melt the peanut butter .
> I don't know , seems weird but makes me think Thai food .



I do love Thai food. Hmmmm... 

Roasting coffee today to give to family and friends. Looks like the dog buy is going to get pushed to tomorrow.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> MLB Hot Dog & Sausage Guide | NHDSC
> 
> 
> Hot dogs and sausages are the perennial MVP of concession stands at Major League ballparks across the country. Fans return each year to enjoy their classic favorites and to try new—often over-the-top, but always delicious - creations. We’ve compiled this guide featuring some of this year’s most...
> ...


Damn Howdy! Quite a few of those made me slobber.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> MLB Hot Dog & Sausage Guide | NHDSC
> 
> 
> Hot dogs and sausages are the perennial MVP of concession stands at Major League ballparks across the country. Fans return each year to enjoy their classic favorites and to try new—often over-the-top, but always delicious - creations. We’ve compiled this guide featuring some of this year’s most...
> ...


Finally able to take a break and review the article above. Wow. Talk about some of those dogs being over the top. 

Our local AAA team for the SF Giants, the Sacramento River Cats, has a 1 lb natural casing all-beef dog called the Dinger Dog. You get the dog, bun, and add the condiments. They have a smaller size, too, and one with chili. There's two things I get every single time I go to the ballpark. A dog and a frozen lemonade. Takes me back to all the little league trips to Dodger Stadium when I was a kiddo. I've caught one foul ball in all my trips, and that was the last time I went in 2019. 

My mind keeps spinning around that peanut butter dude from Arkansas. Now I'm thinking about making a Thai peanut sauce and adding mustard to go on a dog with chopped onion and sweet relish. Or making a cabbage and onion slaw out of that Thai peanut mustard sauce to add to the dog.  Thanks for the inspiration, Chop!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 8, 2021)

Zweigles, Get them when I go visit the wife's family in upstate NY. Brought them home to Minnesota and had more than a few people who wouldn't go near a white hot dog. I was ok with that, more for me.


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 8, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I just looked at
> 
> chopsaw
> 's mouthwatering hot dog thread. Then on the TV, there's a TARGET ad with someone putting ketchup on a dog in a bun. Man, that's just wrong, but to each their own.
> ...


I like a natural casing frank with mustard and some famous daves spicy pickles


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2021)

My wife sat here and read the MLB article. Several made her say, "Okay. We need to go to that ballpark to try the ______ dog." Remember the recent vacation thread? We may have just ID'd our next road trip!


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 8, 2021)

I make a chili sauce that everyone loves . First the velveeta cheese then the dog then the chili sauce and last but not least I grow some great Walla Walla onions so I dice one up and spoon some of this on top. We have this with other goodies at the family reunion every year.. Oh and I forgot to say that I have the bakery make me our buns fresh for the occasion. No Rainbow crap


----------



## dictator (Jun 8, 2021)

Love this thread! I grew up outside of Boston and Saturday night was hot dogs and baked beans night. The hot dogs were boiled when mom cooked, sauteed in butter when dad cooked. Dad used to carve little messages or our names in the dogs before cooking, and they "magically" appeared as they cooked.

I can't recall what brand we bought (probably Fenway Franks) but my parents would sometimes get natural casing dogs at the deli and my sister and I hated them! We called them "thumbnail dogs" because the pinch indent at the end.

Baked beans were always B&M and we made sure we were around to get a bite of cold "Mimi Beans", which were just cold beans out of the can before the pot hit the stove, the way my grandmother ate them.

We rarely had rolls--a slice of white bread was just fine--and typical condiments were ketchup, yellow mustard, and sweet relish.  Sometimes we even had the B&M brown bread that comes in a can as a side.

In my college years, I volunteered with the ice hockey team and travelled with them. Roller dogs with steamed buns and mustard were a regular mid-game meal for me at whatever frozen rink we visited.

These days, I usually buy Hebrew National dogs, grill them, and love them in a proper hot dog roll with spicy mustard and/or homemade kraut, but every so often, I'll definitely cook one in hot water on the stove, toss it on a slice of white bread, and give it the ketchup and yellow mustard business. It brings me back to the old days! (And yes, I always have a spoon of "Mimi Beans" for my grandmother...).


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 9, 2021)

That was a fun read, dictator! Thanks for sharing.

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 9, 2021)

I found an interesting article about the top ten hot dog condiments. The last one mentioned was mayonnaise! Then I checked the url and it was an article from Australia. Okay, ketchup just moved a notch up my condiment list.


----------



## forktender (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 9, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> That was a fun read, dictator! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Ray


 Ray have you heard of Lockford meats ? East of Lodi , If you haven't you need to take a drive over there and get some of his sausage and or hot dogs. They are the best I can find on the west coast. Just get there right at opening time or you will get stuck in a line a block long on weekends..


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 9, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Large Boars Head dogs.   Mustard, Onions, Cole Slaw.  Perfect dog


Man yeah....The Boars head are some great 'dogs!
Jim


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 9, 2021)

poacherjoe said:


> Ray have you heard of Lockford meats ? East of Lodi , If you haven't you need to take a drive over there and get some of his sausage and or hot dogs. They are the best I can find on the west coast. Just get there right at opening time or you will get stuck in a line a block long on weekends..


Oh, man, I forgot about it! A motorcycle club buddy and a woman I used to work with both raved about that place. I've never been. I'm watching a YouTube video as I type. I will be making a mid-week visit soon! It's  an hour drive, but my wife says I need to get out of the house more. 

Joe, A GREAT BIG THANK YOU for the reminder!


----------



## zwiller (Jun 9, 2021)

IMO no wrong to eat a hot dog.  I am not into ketchup but hey if you want to, knock yourself out.  

 chef jimmyj
 is really on point and that slight tweaks can make all the difference in the world.  IE Totally worth cleaning the ninja/food processor to get really fine minced like onions compared to diced.  Totally stealing the day old thing too.    

Ballpark mustard is good stuff and worth trying if you have never had it.  Often overlooked is that ballpark dogs are kept wrapped in foil heating the bun and is part of the overall effect.  Nuking 5-10 will give you the effect.  Funny story...  Mom ran a concession stand for junior high football back before you could buy stadium mustard in the store.  Nothing sold much, a few pops and candy bars.  My dad hatches this plan to sell hot dogs with stadium mustard.  He drives to Cleveland and manages to comes back with a gallon of the stuff, which was unheard of in the day (he is known to bribe people).   Hot dogs sell out every game and we kept the stuff at our house  

I go through phases with dogs.  Phase I am in now is totally destroyed charred dog.  I prefer Ball Park all beef and Gludens. Phase before that I went though a "wimpy" chili dog phase with onion and mustard.  I found out later that the wimpys are a PA thing: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/92763/pennsylvania-coal-region-barbecue/
Went through a currywurst phase too.  Wife got sick of me constantly concocting the formula  

Dead serious, tho Tony Packos is the best.  Not a hot dog at all but hungarian sausage.  Really tasty and smoky.  I've read that that actual formulation is based on kielbasa but more smoke and garlic.  Sounds about right.  But the real star is the chili.  Heavy spice and heat.  Minced onion and yellow mustard is how we do them.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 9, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I found an interesting article about the top ten hot dog condiments. The last one mentioned was mayonnaise! Then I checked the url and it was an article from Australia. Okay, ketchup just moved a notch up my condiment list.



Ok I can't lie, I have done this before. I know I know but hear me out. I was 19 and in Mazatlan Mexico and bought a couple dogs from a street vender at about 4am. Yes looking back I can see a number of mistakes I made. Mixed mayo with a fresh ground mustard and it was really good. Really good for 4am Mexican street food, but at the time I thought it was really good.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 9, 2021)

This has been a fun thread.  Thanks for kicking it off 

 noboundaries



noboundaries said:


> I found an interesting article about the top ten hot dog condiments. The last one mentioned was mayonnaise! Then I checked the url and it was an article from Australia. Okay, ketchup just moved a notch up my condiment list.


Well, ketchup and mayonnaise is the basis for fry sauce.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Well, ketchup and mayonnaise is the basis for fry sauce.


My son mixes up all kinds of mayo sauces . All good . 
I agree good thread .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2021)

zwiller said:


> found out later that the wimpys are a PA thing: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/92763/pennsylvania-coal-region-barbecue/



Growing up, when Mom, a Real Coal Miner's Daughter, said we were having Barbecue for Supper, THIS  is what Mom meant. We add Heinz Chili Sauce instead of Ketchup and GULDEN's Spicy Brown Mustard. That and I make 4 Pounds of Beef at a time! Everyone eats 2 sandwiches, with Chips and Pickles, then want Leftovers for the next couple of days.
MOM'S BBQ is Amazing, eaten Cold by Refer Light, at 3AM after a hard night of Beer Drinkin' and Hell Raisin'!!!...JJ


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 9, 2021)

Chef Jimmy, that sounds like really good eats and incredible memories! My moms cooking is why I learned to cook on my own!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 9, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Growing up, when Mom, a Real Coal Miner's Daughter,


That's just a plain weird coincidence. My mom was a real coal miner's daughter, too, in WV. Lots of Italians from the old country working the mines.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 9, 2021)

Der Wienerschnitzel dogs with kraut and mustard and a kosher dill slice.....yes sir reee ! 

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 9, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I have always loved hot dogs.
> A toastie doggie is still a comfort food  from school food days.  Ketchup (catsup?) was the only offered condiment back then.  Now, I prefer mustard with a little ketchup.
> My favorite hot dogs come from Costco.  I don't remember the brand from the early days, but the Kirkland brand dinner franks are top notch.
> 
> Now a good bratwurst demands fried sauerkraut and mustard only.  I tried ketchup once and it really sucked


ketchup is for kids....but to each his own.., try horseradish mustard on the dog that will light you up a little.

HT


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 9, 2021)

forktender said:


> View attachment 499462



Ok it's 10:20pm and time for supper... I want one! No make that 2 please!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 9, 2021)

My Grandfather and Father were North Dakota coal miners. No recipes out of those camps I recall.
Father left the mines after getting drafted into WWII and never returned.

My Mother used to cook  for annual spring AG (agriculture) open house and seminar (family business) and when she served hot dogs, it was always *Peters Meat* wieners from St Paul.  Great hot dogs, but never got the irony till many years later.   





hoity toit said:


> ketchup is for kids....but to each his own.., try horseradish mustard on the dog that will light you up a little.
> 
> HT


Ketchup is all they offered in school lunch.  It is that comfort food memory that makes me mix it with mustard
Odd timing, as our morning coffee club had the discussion on horseradish, today.
So many people brag about hot chilies, but a good horseradish will get them crying as babies.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 10, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> So many people brag about hot chilies, but a good horseradish will get them crying as babies.


Yeah , Scoville scale for peppers , they need one for horseradish that goes by how long you loose your eye site after taking a bite .


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm a basic hotdog kind of person. A good wiener seared until real brown, a little mustard, a little kraut and I'm good. One thing that I do is put whatever condiments I use on the bun first and then the dog on top. Seems to keep everything in place a little better.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> So many people brag about hot chilies, but a good horseradish will get them crying as babies.





chopsaw said:


> Yeah , Scoville scale for peppers , they need one for horseradish that goes by how long you loose your eye site after taking a bite .



LOL...When I was a preteen, my Uncle was taking me to a Hardware Store to get, something. Between my feet in the front seat was a small bag. I picked it up and pulled out a Mason jar of Red Beet Horseradish.
Now in my family you start eating Red Beet Horseradish on Kielbasa and Ham, from a young age. I was very familiar with, " Store Bought ", Red Beet Horseradish.
I asked my Uncle about it and he said he had just made a batch and that jar was for a friend. I asked if it was good? He said, of course, try it! Well...I opened the Jar and as is my habit of Smelling everything before I taste it, I took a Big Nose Full...HOLY CRAP!!! My Eyes Burned and Tears flowed  down my face! My Nose started to Gush and I COUGHED so Hard and Long I could barely catch my Breath!!!
I thought my Uncle was going to Pee his Pants Laughing!
My God that was some STRONG HORSERADISH! I didnt know, at the time, the longer you wait to add Vinegar to fine ground Horseradish, the more Deadly Potent, it becomes. Needless to say, I never made THAT mistake again!☺...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2021)

Collinsville Illinois grows a lot of horseradish . Guys I worked with used to bring me the grated kind . Light you up , but I love it .









						International Horseradish Festival Collinsville IL | Food Vendors
					

International Horseradish Festival - Food vendor application. Ask about any food truck service availability. Download Madison County Health Dept. application.



					internationalhorseradishfestival.com
				






chef jimmyj said:


> Horseradish on Kielbasa and Ham,


My wife had a friend that was part Polish . We used to stop by her Uncles house on Easter . Man what a spread . That was the first time I ever had Krakow . 
He made me a sandwich , Krakow and enough ground horseradish to make 2 sandwiches . First bite , nose sting and blind for 30 seconds easy . Lol . Some of the best cheese and bread I ever had too .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Damn Howdy! Quite a few of those made me slobber.


Me too . St. Louis didn't represent very well though .  They have way better than what the showed .



noboundaries said:


> Finally able to take a break and review the article above. Wow. Talk about some of those dogs being over the top.


I agree , but the simple ones looked the best to me . 
When I used to work downtown and there was going to be a ball games . You could smell the sausage cooking for miles .


----------



## BBQ Bird (Jun 11, 2021)

Being from Seattle, I have to be a +1 for the Seattle Dog.  Cream cheese and grilled onions are the staples.  I like to add jalapenos and brown mustard.  Never actually make them at home.  Just get them from street carts and at stadiums.  At home, I'm a ketchup, mustard, diced onions and sweet relish.


----------



## nchapelheel (Jun 11, 2021)

Love hot dogs. I do them several ways. The dinner franks from Costco are huge, therefore they get spiral cut, add Jeff's original rub,
then smoked for an hour or two at low temp. Put it on the bun, add spicy mustard, onions, and kosher dill relish.
Also make them with smoked pimento cheese and bacon. Don't need anything else on them after that.  (I make my own P. cheese..very spicy)


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2021)

My perfect dog, steamed bun, I hate all beef hotdogs! That being said, a little mustard, chili (not chili sauce), chopped crisp white onions, grated sharp cheese. When I pick it up, I want to be able to display a proper command of holding the hotdog, while also worrying about it falling all over the place! 

I was born in NC, and I occasional go rogue and add cold slaw on top, but not too often.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 11, 2021)

foamheart said:


> My perfect dog, steamed bun, I hate all beef hotdogs!
> ...


You had me at steamed, as so nice the bun unless I do a toastie  dog in the oven
What mystery meat hot dog do you prefer to put on the grill?
To me a hot dog is all beef thus my Costco dinner frank preference.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> You had me at steamed, as so nice the bun unless I do a toastie  dog in the oven
> What mystery meat hot dog do you prefer to put on the grill?
> To me a hot dog is all beef thus my Costco dinner frank preference.



Ball Park currently, but I have had a lot of Oscar Mayer. I mean who doesn't sing their bologna song while typing out bologna and covet the wiener whistle? 

Next time you grill dogs, do a chub of bologna too. Diamond score it like you'd do a ham, no direct heat, it will grow and expand out beautifully, then liberally sprinkle on some rub and hit it with some BBQ sauce (I know I am from the south its my redneck showing), and just push it away from the heat and feed the kids those hotdogs!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Here's another one for ya .
> I worked with a guy from Arkansas that put peanut butter on hot dogs .
> He swore but it . I never tied it .



Used to do that when I was a kid.  Also did peanut butter on bologna.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 13, 2021)

Normally for dogs my go to is about equal parts of mustard and bbq sauce and then some cheese either
American or cheddar.  When I was younger I sometimes used the bacon and cheddar Easy Cheese that comes in the spray can.   Depending on my mood I might add bacon, relish or dill pickle, possibly a small amount of onion.  Rarely have ketchup, only if I am somewhere else and somebody else fixes them up.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow what a cool thread plenty of neat ideas. As a kid it was always ketchup along the way into adult life it changed to mustard and the the onions or kraut. 

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 14, 2021)

I got REAL busy last week and didn't keep up with this thread. Thanks all for keeping it alive. 

We needed a plumber last week right before our first trip in 15 months. Ran to the store the night before our departure and picked up Boar's Head All Natural Uncured Beef hot dogs. 7 to a pack in one long string. Kept it simple with hot water bath to warm, high heat browning in a skillet, steamed Nathan buns, mustard, onions, and sweet relish. Loved the snap of the Boar's Head dogs, but my wife said she prefers Nathan's. 

Tried a bit with melted peanut butter. Mayonnaise just moved up a notch on the condiment list.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Ah, tube steak.  Had a couple leftovers for lunch.  So finding this thread was written in the stars....

I've tried the Nathans and Heb Natl's but always come back to the Kirtland 3-packs of dozens.  I find they don't lose much in freezing so I always keep a couple dozen on hand.  

An extra squirt of BBQ sauce is good on a leftover _burger _but not a dog. I usually brush just a little on my dogs right before pulling them from the grill. I like to shake a little garlic-onion-pepper on them when I put them on. Pepper makes everything better.

Dill relish is a must (not sweet) as is fresh cut onions (at least 1/4" cubes...don't dice them too fine!)  

Always been a plain-bright-yellow-mustard guy but Walmart has a whole series of weird darker mustards I'm having fun trying...horseradish, "southwestern", etc.  I don't like ketchup on anything...pico de gallo is the correct tomato condiment--but not on dogs.  

And I really dig the Great Value Whole Wheat Buns.   They're popular, which means if you find them, they're fresh.  A truly fresh white bun can be good too, but I've not found one at grocery stores I consistently like.  

Fun thread.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 14, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> ...
> Tried a bit with melted peanut butter. Mayonnaise just moved up a notch on the condiment list.


Haven't tried peanut butter.  We love Thai peanut sauce, for other meats.
Got reminded of versatility of mayo yesterday when I made Elote for supper.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2021)

When we lived 3.5 hours East, in Harrisburg, PA, MARTIN'S POTATO ROLLS, were the End All, Be All, of Hot Dog and Hamburg Rolls. They are awesome, aways soft and great flavor...
Now, where we are, I  can't find a good Hot Dog Roll anywhere! Since we eat a lot of Hot Dogs,, it's a sad state of affairs!...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jun 15, 2021)

hoity toit said:


> Der Wienerschnitzel dogs with kraut and mustard and a kosher dill slice.....yes sir reee !
> 
> HT


One of my high school jobs was working at Der Wienerschnitzel too pay for a 396CI engine for my 70 1/2 split bumper Camaro. I thought it was going to suck as a job, but man was I wrong, I got all sorts of action from meeting ladies going through the drive through.  I to this day still love their  Chicago Dogs,  Street Dog,   Kraut Dog  and Deluxe Dogs.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 15, 2021)

I always dice up pickles, mustard catchup, some thinly shredded cheddar cheese and some chili if I feel like it. Toast the buns on the grill.. oh yeah


----------

